# NITE LIFE CC OF SANTA BARBARA CAR SHOW



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

*NITE LIFE CC OF SANTA BARBARA CAR SHOW & HOP*

NITE LIFE PRESENTS OUR 20TH ANNUAL SHOW N STYLE CAR SHOW & HOP SUNDAY JUNE 3RD AT THE EARL WARREN SHOWGROUNDS IN SANTA BARBARA. MARK YOUR CALENDARS MORE INFO COMING SOON!!!!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

El Socio 8005 said:


> NITE LIFE PRESENTS OUR 20TH ANNUAL SHOW N STYLE CAR SHOW & HOP SUNDAY JUNE 3RD AT THE EARL WARREN SHOWGROUNDS IN SANTA BARBARA. MARK YOUR CALENDARS MORE INFO COMING SOON!!!!


*This is a must for Premier.....Like ive allways said, great people , great venue and a great town!!!! Cant wait*:thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This is the one baby, this is the one.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> This is the one baby, this is the one.


I know ha


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Aztec image c.c. bakersfield will b there to support..


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

El Socio 8005 said:


> NITE LIFE PRESENTS OUR 20TH ANNUAL SHOW N STYLE CAR SHOW & HOP SUNDAY JUNE 3RD AT THE EARL WARREN SHOWGROUNDS IN SANTA BARBARA. MARK YOUR CALENDARS MORE INFO COMING SOON!!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

El Socio 8005 said:


> NITE LIFE PRESENTS OUR 20TH ANNUAL SHOW N STYLE CAR SHOW & HOP SUNDAY JUNE 3RD AT THE EARL WARREN SHOWGROUNDS IN SANTA BARBARA. MARK YOUR CALENDARS MORE INFO COMING SOON!!!!


*GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW CANT WAIT :thumbsup:*


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS (Nov 7, 2011)

THIS IS A MUST


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

_HELL YEAH !!! S.S.L.A...WILL BE THERE...._


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

YOU NOW NEWCROWD WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


El Socio 8005 said:


> NITE LIFE PRESENTS OUR 20TH ANNUAL SHOW N STYLE CAR SHOW & HOP SUNDAY JUNE 3RD AT THE EARL WARREN SHOWGROUNDS IN SANTA BARBARA. MARK YOUR CALENDARS MORE INFO COMING SOON!!!!




:nicoderm:GOOD SHOW! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your support! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

THEE ARTISTICS will be there once again to support never miss it


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Bump


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

TOUCH OF CLASS c.c. WILL BE THERE...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Barba said:


> *This is a must for Premier.....Like ive allways said, great people , great venue and a great town!!!! Cant wait*:thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT FOR NITE LIFE:thumbsup:*


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

TTT ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS AROUND!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

EVILRIDER said:


> TTT ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS AROUND!


TTT


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

casper805 said:


> THEE ARTISTICS will be there once again to support never miss it


X2 Thee Artistics will be in the house


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

EVILRIDER said:


> TTT ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS AROUND!


:thumbsup:


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

*PLEBEZ CC 
*will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

fantamonte said:


> *PLEBEZ CC
> *will be there :thumbsup:


TTT gracias PLEBEZ


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

TOUCH OF STYLE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!:yes:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

japos 84 said:


> TOUCH OF STYLE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!:yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## tilted65 (May 23, 2011)

Impala's will be there...


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

805Alfy said:


> YOU NOW NEWCROWD WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT:thumbsup:


Yes sir we will! with some new rides too:biggrin:


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

LATIN LUXURY CC WILL B THERE!!!!!!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Nokturnal car club will b there


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

_*tothetop!!!*_


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Bump


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

El Socio 8005 said:


> NITE LIFE PRESENTS OUR 20TH ANNUAL SHOW N STYLE CAR SHOW & HOP SUNDAY JUNE 3RD AT THE EARL WARREN SHOWGROUNDS IN SANTA BARBARA. MARK YOUR CALENDARS MORE INFO COMING SOON!!!!


TTT


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

EVILRIDER said:


> TTT


ttt


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

Did you guys get the applications printed out yet?


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

1newwave said:


> Did you guys get the applications printed out yet?


We are working on that now


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

i love this show, cant wait to go.


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

1newwave said:


> Did you guys get the applications printed out yet?


Hurry up!!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

Bird said:


> Hurry up!!


please  i need to start scheduling my vacation in SB:h5:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Barba said:


> please  i need to start scheduling my vacation in SB:h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey, Augie!! Hey, Danny! Hey, all you other Nite Life homies. 
You guys ALWAYS kick it hard. Right On!!

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

The Trophy Guy said:


> Hey, Augie!! Hey, Danny! Hey, all you other Nite Life homies.
> You guys ALWAYS kick it hard. Right On!!
> 
> Victor "The Trophy Guy"


:h5:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Bump


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

LATIN EMPIRE C.C. WILL BE THERE RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

jrrl said:


> LATIN EMPIRE C.C. WILL BE THERE RAIN OR SHINE


ITS NOT GONNA RAIN THIS YEAR!!! BEAUTIFULL WEATHER IS GONNA MAKE UP FOR LAST YEAR


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)

OLD TOWN CC WILL BE THERE ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW!!


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT 4 da show of the year....:thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanx for da support everyone


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Thanx for da support everyone


TTT


----------



## Progressives Rider (Mar 12, 2010)

Progressives C.C. will be there like every year to support


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

*CRUCEROS* will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

oldtown63 said:


> OLD TOWN CC WILL BE THERE ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW!!


TTT


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

<a href="http://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e...current=395241_394915447201001_68522660_n.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e23/bennyhills95/395241_394915447201001_68522660_n.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

BENNYHILLS95 said:


> <a href="http://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e...current=395241_394915447201001_68522660_n.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e23/bennyhills95/395241_394915447201001_68522660_n.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

out of the 2008 Nite Life car show archives.


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Shortdog93 said:


> out of the 2008 Nite Life car show archives.
> 
> View attachment 443667


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OSITOMPK (Feb 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: TTT FOR ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN SO CAL...


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

Shortdog93 said:


> out of the 2008 Nite Life car show archives.
> 
> View attachment 443667


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

4_PLAY! said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

1995


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Shortdog93 said:


> 1995


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

lowridergirl_805 said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

El Socio 8005 said:


> View attachment 449964
> View attachment 449967


ttt


----------



## candygrnblzr (Sep 13, 2009)

hell yea cant wait till this show......:h5:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Gabino Barrera said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Pre reg form ready we can email it let me know thanx TTT!


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

El Socio 8005 said:


> View attachment 449964
> View attachment 449967


 ttt


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

:machinegun:Rain
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Yeah buddy! only 79 more days!


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

lowridergirl_805 said:


> :machinegun:Rain
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Yeah buddy! only 79 more days!


 ahhhhhhh man cant wait always a good show
:thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT uffin:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

STYLISTIC INC LOS ANGELES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT :wave:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:werd:
*...will be there!! TTT *


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Shortdog93 said:


> out of the 2008 Nite Life car show archives.
> 
> View attachment 443667


That was a good shot of my big body ......built not bought .....lol


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

SupremeAir said:


> That was a good shot of my big body ......built not bought .....lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

El Socio 8005 said:


> :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

SupremeAir said:


> That was a good shot of my big body ......built not bought .....lol


Haha:roflmao: getting it took a trophy in the show and the hop!!


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

LATI EMPIRE C,.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT WHOO DO WE HIT UP TO PRE REG DANNY


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Pre reg ready for email let us know


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Pre reg ready for email let us know


TTT


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

Barba said:


> *This is a must for Premier.....Like ive allways said, great people , great venue and a great town!!!! Cant wait*:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT.


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Gabino Barrera said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Im down


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

MEXICA said:


> Im down


ttt


----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)

TTT


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Bump


ttt


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

El Socio 8005 said:


> TTT


ttt


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

chewie said:


> :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

had fun last year in the rain so im sure this years going to be cracking!:thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

ALREADY STARTING TO SEE SOME PRE-REGS COME THRU!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> had fun last year in the rain so im sure this years going to be cracking!:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT ....


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> TTMFT ....


:thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Whats up Nokturnal will be there again this year always a good show


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

scooby nok said:


> Whats up Nokturnal will be there again this year always a good show


ttt


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

scooby nok said:


> Whats up Nokturnal will be there again this year always a good show


TTT thanx for da support


----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)

TTT 54 days and Counting!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

bump pre reg ready for email


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Morning bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

El Socio 8005 said:


> View attachment 464414


ttt


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> Morning bump


 TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DPR  PAY OUT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTT for el socio8000000005!!!!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTMFT please! ....... Thank you


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> DPR  PAY OUT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;


Hop rules and info coming soon!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

tttt


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

What's up nite life ... AZTEC IMAGE C.C. will b there to support guys ... We r looking forward to this show...


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Morning bump.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> Morning bump.


ttt


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

aztec1 said:


> What's up nite life ... AZTEC IMAGE C.C. will b there to support guys ... We r looking forward to this show...


 TTT


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

just a lil sneek peek of how it went down last year in the rain! cant wait







check out the all homies rubber necking back there!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Lol.good pic.homie TTT


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

CANT WAIT.......:h5:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Barba said:


> :h5:


ttt


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Looking good barba!


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

onelife checking in


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT was up one life!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

GET READY;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;NO RAIN;;THATS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

El Socio 8005 said:


> TTT was up one life!


whats up dawg hows the monte doing gee


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

It's Kew man just got back from bakersfield this weekend


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

El Socio 8005 said:


> It's Kew man just got back from bakersfield this weekend


 THATS TIGHT HOW WAS IT OUT THERE


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:worship:


Barba said:


> :h5:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Gabino Barrera said:


> :worship:


ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

ESEROB said:


> THATS TIGHT HOW WAS IT OUT THERE


It was. Nice show good hop just hot!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

We have discounted hotel rooms available for any one that's intrested for more info 805 680-6339 Danny


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Click and print


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Gabino Barrera said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Just about a month away!!! Herd some reputable clubs from Arizona are showing!! Danny and the crew always show great hospitality!!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

El Socio 8005 said:


> :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Bird said:


> Just about a month away!!! Herd some reputable clubs from Arizona are showing!! Danny and the crew always show great hospitality!!


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

*Looking forward in going to the show.*


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanx for the support!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5::h5:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Gabino Barrera said:


> :h5::h5:


ttt


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Bump


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

29 days and counting!


----------



## CHATO (Jul 14, 2007)

:thumbsup: TTT


El Socio 8005 said:


> 29 days and counting!


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

i got to go a few years ago it was a great show  wish i could make it out there to support but much love n respect homies :thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS said:


> *Looking forward in going to the show.*


ttt


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

*27 DAYS WHAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

lowridergirl_805 said:


> *27 DAYS WHAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


26???


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Looking Forward to this Event... One Life C.C. will be in the House!!

Both the *SFV* and *Central Coast *Chapters!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

GET MY CASH READY;;BIG AL SAID IT;;I BROKE LAST YEAR GETTING OFF THE TRAILER IN 6 FEET OF MUD;;NOT THIS YEAR


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHATS DA PAY OUT FOR DPR


----------



## daddys83bluedemon (Nov 8, 2009)

Impressions c.c will be in the building :inout:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanx for da support impression and one life money is ready big al rules and pay out for da hop coming this week :machinegun: rain


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

. Big Al supporting us even with rain


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Thanx for da support impression and one life money is ready big al rules and pay out for da hop coming this week :machinegun: rain


:thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

DIPN714 said:


> GET MY CASH READY;;BIG AL SAID IT;;I BROKE LAST YEAR GETTING OFF THE TRAILER IN 6 FEET OF MUD;;NOT THIS YEAR


TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

Sup Fellas, Counting down the days....Whos down for Los Agaves:biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Barba said:


> Sup Fellas, Counting down the days....Whos down for Los Agaves:biggrin:


:thumbsup:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

*Nite Life car and truck hop categories and rules
*


*Must have a minimum of 3 entries to have a category*
*Cash prizes will be awarded for all categories*

*Categories subject to change
*


*ALL TRUNKS WILL BE INSPECTED PRIOR TO HOP*
*ALL HOPPING WILL BE KEPT STRICTLY TO HOPPING ARENA ONLY!!!
*

*(STREET CLASS MUST HAVE 3 FOR ACATEGORIEY)*
*1. Single Pump (G-Body) Regal, MonteCarlo, El Caminos and Cutlass Etc.*

*Car must not lock up higher than 35 Inch max in the rear with the front end laid. Chains can be used but must have shocks in the original location. Upper drop mounts may be used (upper trailing arms only). The car hopping must be a complete car to hop. (Front clip and front and rear bumpers)
*


*(STREET CLASS MUST HAVE 3 FOR ACATEGORIEY)*
*2.Double Pump(G-Body) Regal, Monte Carlo, El Caminos and Cutlass Etc.
*
*Car must not lock up higher than 39 Inch max in the rear with the front end laid. Chains can be used but must have shocks in the original location. Upper drop mounts may be used (upper trailing arms only). The car hopping must be a complete car to hop. (Front clip and front and rear bumpers)
*


*(STREET CLASS MUST HAVE 3 FOR ACATEGORIEY)*
*1.Single Pump (Big Car) Caddy, Lincoln, and Impala, Caprices Etc
*
*Car must not lock up higher than 35 Inch max in the rear with the front end laid. Chains can be used but must have shocks in the original location. Upper drop mounts may be used (upper trailing arms only).. The car hopping must be a complete car to hop. (Front clip and front and rear bumpers)
*


*(STREET CLASS MUST HAVE 3 FOR ACATEGORIEY)*
*2. Double Pump(Big Car) Caddy, Lincoln,and Impala, Caprices Etc
*
*Car must not lock up higher than 39 Inch max in the rear with the front end laid. Chains can be used but must have shocks in the original location. Upper drop mounts may be used (upper trailing arms only).. The car hopping must be a complete car to hop. (Front clip and front and rear bumpers)
*


*(RADICAL CLASS MUST HAVE 3 FOR A CATEGORIEY)*
*1. Single Pump and Double Pump (Radical) All Cars
*
*No gettingstuck!!!!! No double switches!!!! Anything goes, If the car gets stuck you will automatically be disqualified!!!
*


***Possible Classes-Categories to be announced
**Single Pump (Semi-Radical) Double Pump (Semi-Radical) 
*


* CATEGORIES AND CASH PRIZES SUBJECT TO CHANGE*​



​


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Gabino Barrera said:


> *Nite Life car and truck hop categories and rules
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

*Nite Life Car and Truck Hop Category Pay Outs
*
*Must have a minimum of 3 entries to have a category*
*Cash prizes will be awarded for all categories.*
*
Categories and cash prizes subject to change!!*

*PAY OUTS ARE AS FOLLOW*

*Single Pump (Street Class)
**(G-Body)Regal, Monte Carlo, El Caminos and Cutlass Etc)
*
*1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place** $300.00*
*2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place** $150.00*
*3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Place** $75.00
*
*
Single Pump (Street Class)*
*(Big Car)Caddy, Lincoln,and Impala, caprices Etc*
*
1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place** $300.00*
*2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place** $150.00*
*3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Place** $75.00 
*

*Double Pump (Street Class)*
*(G-Body)Regal, Monte Carlo, El Caminos and Cutlass Etc)*
*
1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place** $300.00*
*2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place** $150.00*
*3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Place** $75.00
*


*Double Pump (Street Class)*
*(Big Car)Caddy, Lincoln,and Impala, caprices Etc*
*
1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place** $300.00*
*2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place** $150.00*
*3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Place** $75.00
*


*Single Pump and Double Pump (Radical Class)*​*(G-Body)Regal, Monte Carlo, El Caminos and Cutlass Etc)
**(Big Car)Caddy, Lincoln,and Impala, caprices Etc*
*1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place** $300.00*
*2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place** $150.00*
*3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Place** $75.00
*
***Possible Classes-Categories to be announced***
*
Single Pump (Semi-Radical)*
*Double Pump (Semi-Radical)*


*CATEGORIES AND CASH PRIZES SUBJECT TO CHANGE*​​


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

*Any Car Hop question, Please Call Juan @ 805 448-4850 Or Danny @ 805 680-6339

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Gabino Barrera said:


> *Any Car Hop question, Please Call Juan @ 805 448-4850 Or Danny @ 805 680-6339
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


The best hopping arena there is at any show!!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Barba said:


> Sup Fellas, Counting down the days....Whos down for Los Agaves:biggrin:










:h5:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

Bird said:


> The best hopping arena there is at any show!!


CUM ON NOW THERE IS METAL PLATE ;;WORST CRAP TO HOP ON BIRD;;GIVE ME CEMENT TOO HOP ON THE PLATE HELP U GET STUCK


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

DIPN714 said:


> CUM ON NOW THERE IS METAL PLATE ;;WORST CRAP TO HOP ON BIRD;;GIVE ME CEMENT TOO HOP ON THE PLATE HELP U GET STUCK


Lol.. Sorry Al. I was looking at it from a spectators view with the seating!! As a spectator you can sit and enjoy it!! Cant be that bad if you are going back!! You support everybody though!! Much props to you on that!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ONLY $300.00 IT COST ME $160,00 IN GAS


----------



## BABYLINC (Sep 1, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

BABYLINC said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

*PLEBEZ CC WILL BE THERE!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

Can someone please post the back side of the flyer so i can read it. Thank you.


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Click to enlarge


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

El Socio 8005 said:


> View attachment 478314
> View attachment 478315
> 
> Click to enlarge


ttt


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

*TTMFT!!*


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CHATO (Jul 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

fantamonte said:


> *PLEBEZ CC WILL BE THERE!!!* :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

805 CENTRAL COAST


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## KANDYED 65 TBIRD (May 12, 2012)

Going to be a sikk show!!
And what are the classes for this years show ?


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

TTT...


----------



## CHATO (Jul 14, 2007)

:nicoderm: TTT


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CHATO (Jul 14, 2007)

TO THE TOPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rimshot:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## CHATO (Jul 14, 2007)

ARRIBA, ARRIBA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## BABYLINC (Sep 1, 2011)

TO THE TOP DAWGS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

EXCLUSIVES ONLY CC VC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

ONE LIFE CC Familia -Both Southern Califas 818 and Central Coast 805 Chapters will be there to show some support!!


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

ASTA ARIBA


----------



## 94cadi (May 25, 2011)

Any one have hotel info


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hotel info 805 680 6339 Danny


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Gabino Barrera said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Pre reg deadline may 25 TTT


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

We be there


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## CHATO (Jul 14, 2007)

:boink: vamonos para arriba!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

El Socio 8005 said:


> TTMFT


:werd:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Bird said:


> TTT


:werd:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CHATO (Jul 14, 2007)

AFTERNOON BUMP :boink:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BUMP BUMP!!!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*whut up foolio, like tha avatar! u rollin 2this show 2?* 


Junior LOC said:


> :werd:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Bear said:


> *whut up foolio, like tha avatar! u rollin 2this show 2?*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Last year


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

El Socio 8005 said:


> View attachment 481849
> 
> Last year


Every year it has a bad ass indoor floor with different bad ass rides. I know premier is there!! Who else this year?


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CHATO (Jul 14, 2007)

:yes: TTT


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

15 days and counting!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ SUPPORTS NITE LIFE CC


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## CHATO (Jul 14, 2007)

:cheesy: TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Impalas & American Bombs Magazine will be in the House!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Impalas & American Bombs Magazine will be in the House!


Thank you for da support everyone!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

If you missed Ventura this weekend you dont want to miss Nite life Santa Barbara.. Danny, Jaun, Benny , Johnny and the rest of the club will show you hospitality like no other!! The whole environment of this show is great!!!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Bird said:


> If you missed Ventura this weekend you dont want to miss Nite life Santa Barbara.. Danny, Jaun, Benny , Johnny and the rest of the club will show you hospitality like no other!! The whole environment of this show is great!!!


Did u get the beers I left u?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Did u get the beers I left u?


Lol.. I think so?? Coors light? Mike D handed me one when I got off stage!! Good looking out though!! Congrats to the club for showing strong aswell!!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

No problem see u in 2 weeks :h5:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

One Life CC will be there to show some Support.


Hope you guys are able to make it this Saturday to the 818 Valle for the North Hollywood Hop!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

Bird said:


> If you missed Ventura this weekend you dont want to miss Nite life Santa Barbara.. Danny, Jaun, Benny , Johnny and the rest of the club will show you hospitality like no other!! The whole environment of this show is great!!!


you hit the nail rite on the head with that statement!!!! Nite Life Family a class act all the way!!! And Santa Barbara, all i can say is .....a little slice of heaven.....:worship:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

Barba said:


> you hit the nail rite on the head with that statement!!!! Nite Life Family a class act all the way!!! And Santa Barbara, all i can say is .....a little slice of heaven.....:worship:


tow truck get there on time for the duece pops


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> tow truck get there on time for the duece pops


yup, thanks Mijo...Thats why i love you!!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

It's going June 3rd!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

.............


Barba said:


> yup, thanks Mijo...Thats why i love you!!


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR ADDS THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TO THE TOUR!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Barba said:


> yup, thanks Mijo...Thats why i love you!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

ALMOST SHOW TIMEEEE


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

IS THERE GOING TO BE A CATEGORY FOR RIDES THAT DRIVE 150MILES TO GO TO THE SHOW LOL


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

INKEDUP said:


> ALMOST SHOW TIMEEEE


Still plenty of space available!!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Get those pre reg in deadline is may 25th


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CHATO (Jul 14, 2007)

:boink: bump bump :boink:


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT for always a good show!!!!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

fantamonte said:


> TTT for always a good show!!!!


Thanx for da support plebez It was Kew getting to meet u guys in Ventura see u June 3rd loko


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Sup RAZA!!

*Junior LOC* bumping you guys To The Top


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

PARA ARIBA:rimshot:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanx street style and one life TTMFT


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Weather for June 3rd sunny 70 degrees wind 0 :biggrin: this is.for u rain :finger:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Thanx street style and one life TTMFT


Simon Homie... We will be out there showing Support all the way from the SFV 818 and the Homies from Santa Maria 805 will be there too.



El Socio 8005 said:


> Weather for June 3rd sunny 70 degrees wind 0 :biggrin: this is.for u rain :finger:


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

CANT WAIT BROTHER :thumbsup:


El Socio 8005 said:


> Thanx street style and one life TTMFT


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

Sent in pre-registration for 10 cars! Illustrious CC will be rolling in from LA, OC, and IE!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

SkysDaLimit said:


> Sent in pre-registration for 10 cars! Illustrious CC will be rolling in from LA, OC, and IE!


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Pre reg due by tomorrow!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

*2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ADDS THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TO THE TOUR!!!*


----------



## Chiques-OG (Aug 17, 2006)

Cruiser's will be there. Always a good time in S.B.:yes:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTMFT! :h5:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

One week away!! Still plenty of room if you didnt pre reg!!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR THIS


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

sup Fellas ready for LOS AGAVES......:h5:


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

Barba said:


> sup Fellas ready for LOS AGAVES......:h5:


Always ready for that place Jose were more than happy to join u.


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

BALLS THAT JINGLE said:


> Always ready for that place Jose were more than happy to join u.


Thanks, SB...here we come....cant wait.....:thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR THIS


TTT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

SHY BOY said:


> TTMFT


:wave:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

has da pay out gotbiggere


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> has da pay out gotbiggere


Hop info 805 448-4580


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> has da pay out gotbiggere


Hop info 805 448-4580


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Bump


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

The showgrounds are ready are you?


----------



## candygrnblzr (Sep 13, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

:yessad:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

Sup Fellas, everyone got home ok from the hop, hope so.........:thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Barba said:


> Sup Fellas, everyone got home ok from the hop, hope so.........:thumbsup:


We sure did tired but we made it


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT TIME IS DA HOP;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

El Socio 8005 said:


> View attachment 487342
> 
> The showgrounds are ready are you?





El Socio 8005 said:


> View attachment 487891


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## unitedcc (Oct 31, 2011)

United cc. Is ready, coming down from PHOENIX AZ. to represent!


----------



## unitedcc (Oct 31, 2011)

Last year was bad ass even though it rained! Nite life giving the best hospitality! Ttt! See you all this weekend from AZ. always nice to come to santa bruta!


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

unitedcc said:


> Last year was bad ass even though it rained! Nite life giving the best hospitality! Ttt! See you all this weekend from AZ. always nice to come to santa bruta!


THANKS FOR THE LOVE WILL SEE U HERE


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

unitedcc said:


> Last year was bad ass even though it rained! Nite life giving the best hospitality! Ttt! See you all this weekend from AZ. always nice to come to santa bruta!


TTMFT


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

unitedcc said:


> Last year was bad ass even though it rained! Nite life giving the best hospitality! Ttt! See you all this weekend from AZ. always nice to come to santa bruta!


TTMFT


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> WHAT TIME IS DA HOP;;;BIG AL SAID IT


Hoppers be their by 12


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Still plenty of room for day of show registration. Heard the club got the backside of the parking lot aswell!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

One of the Best shows of the year!!!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Bird said:


> Still plenty of room for day of show registration. Heard the club got the backside of the parking lot aswell!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Bird said:


> Still plenty of room for day of show registration. Heard the club got the backside of the parking lot aswell!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT lets do the damn thing!!


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

El Socio 8005 said:


> View attachment 487342
> 
> The showgrounds are ready are you?









:run:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

El Socio 8005;15558997[SIZE=6 said:


> ]Hoppers be their by 12[/SIZE]


ok:h5:


----------



## candygrnblzr (Sep 13, 2009)

TTT can't wait Til tha show


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

*ROLL CALL 

*CONNECTED 
REALITY 
USO 
ONE LIFE 
PREMIER 
HIGH CLASS 
STYLISTICS 
CRUISERS 
ONE BAD CREATION 
MAJESTICS 
AZTEC IMAGE 
CRUCEROS 
TOUCH OF CLASS 
TOUCH OF STYLE 
BROWN SENSATION 
STYLE UNLIMITED 
NEW CROWD 
NOKTURNAL 
SWIFT 
ROLLIN RICH 
LIFESTYLE 
WESTSIDE 
ALL FOR ONE 
IMPERILAS 
GOODTIMES 
NEW VISION 
THEE ARTISTICS 
HIGH ROLLERS 
NEU EXPOSURE 
DIP'N 
UNITED AZ 
KLIQUE 
LATIN BOMBAS 
PACHUCOS 
STREET STYLE 
ROLLERZ ONLY 
LA GENTE 
PROGRESSIVES
BLVD CLASSIC 
REZMADE 
ILLUSTRIUOS 
OLD TOWN NIPOMO 
PLEBEZ 
INIVLIFE 
SWITCH 
IMPRESSION 
EXCLUSIVE ONLY 
LO NUESTRO 
BEST OF FRIENDS 
GROUPE 
TOGETHER 
DON RIDERS 
VIEJITOS
*IF WE MISSED UR CLUB LET US KNOW AND WILL ADD U ON *:thumbsup:


----------



## stroller (Jun 20, 2011)

TTT ill be there with THEE ARTISTICS 805


----------



## stroller (Jun 20, 2011)

TTT ill be there with THEE ARTISTICS 8O5


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

SHOULD B BIGGER THEN LAST YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

viejitos in the house...


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Vm0m0 said:


> viejitos in the house...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

El Socio 8005 said:


> :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## BABYLINC (Sep 1, 2011)

WHAT UP PETE


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hotel info we still have some rooms.if any one is intrested 805 680-6339 Danny


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ IN THE HOUSE FOR THIS ONE AGAIN :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

Some of are members have some hotel rooms available for who ever needs them. Hit us up.


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

*TTT FOR THE HOMIES, ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW...*


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

48 hours!!!! TTT!!!


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

HOW MUCH IS IT FOR SPECTATORS???


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

IS DA PAY OUT GETTING BIGGER TOO;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> HOW MUCH IS IT FOR SPECTATORS???


$15


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT ....ON OUR WAY..,..


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

To everyone who's moving in today have a safe drive. 
Will see you here. From nite life fam.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

whats cracken


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Illustrious cc


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## candygrnblzr (Sep 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

A lot of rides moved in today and expecting a lot more tomorrow every have a Safe drive see u in the A.M


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ILLUSTRIOUS64 (May 6, 2010)

El Socio 8005 said:


> View attachment 490506


TTT


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Roll in starts in 5 1/2 hours, whoooo! See you all at the registration table!!  have a fun and safe drive!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

moved in its gonna be off the hook!!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

lowridergirl_805 said:


> Roll in starts in 5 1/2 hours, whoooo! See you all at the registration table!!  have a fun and safe drive!


Nice seeing you earlier Selina uffin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Stilo-G said:


> Nice seeing you earlier Selina uffin:


Nice seeing you too angel! See you in a few hours!!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

MOVE IN PICS PLEASE .............:nicoderm:


----------



## ILLUSTRIOUS64 (May 6, 2010)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> MOVE IN PICS PLEASE .............:nicoderm:[/QUOTE. X 2


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

If you ain't here,you're missing out! 
Nice town,nice weather , great show and what's more important ....... Let's get back to the good old days when raza used to take care of us with open arms. Let me let you in on a little secreet( if you don't already know) Nitelife.....reminds me of those good old days! 
There few and far between (as we already know) 
Quality show + quality people = a time of your life!!!!! Come and experience it with you and your family, you won't regret it! As a matter a fact you will probably get Hooked
just like many of us!!!!!
Have a safe trip
Just some one who loves this game!!!!
JB


----------



## EDDOG805 (Jan 10, 2009)

Always a good show!....would be the bomba shit tho if they would get a real concert going with sum real performers out there to draw mad gente! And im Not talking unknown cholo rappers either but real raza entertainment u know like tierra el chicano war midniters sunny ozuna,oldies groups,real bands ;maybe throw in sum baby bash, lil rob,sum pocos pero locos artist,u know acts people know! ...just my opinion!...None the less, firme times in the 805!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Arizona in da house


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Barba said:


> If you ain't here,you're missing out!
> Nice town,nice weather , great show and what's more important ....... Let's get back to the good old days when raza used to take care of us with open arms. Let me let you in on a little secreet( if you don't already know) Nitelife.....reminds me of those good old days!
> There few and far between (as we already know)
> Quality show + quality people = a time of your life!!!!! Come and experience it with you and your family, you won't regret it! As a matter a fact you will probably get Hooked
> ...


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great show Nite Life , U guys always put it down :thumbsup:


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

Where are all the pics at?


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

x2 great people and great show:thumbsup:


Barba said:


> If you ain't here,you're missing out!
> Nice town,nice weather , great show and what's more important ....... Let's get back to the good old days when raza used to take care of us with open arms. Let me let you in on a little secreet( if you don't already know) Nitelife.....reminds me of those good old days!
> There few and far between (as we already know)
> Quality show + quality people = a time of your life!!!!! Come and experience it with you and your family, you won't regret it! As a matter a fact you will probably get Hooked
> ...


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

a big thanks to juan and all the homies from nite life for the hospitality and the great show,she you guys next year:thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

El Socio 8005 said:


> View attachment 491051
> 
> Arizona in da house


TTT seen these rides on the freeway this morning on my way to knotts Berry farm


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

GREAT SHOW, GREAT WEATHER... AND THE BEER GARDEN WAS GOOD TOO I WAS :inout:OF THERE ALL DAY.... *DROVE* MY DEUCE *133 *miles on *13"s* with the topdown, today to this show... had a fun and got 2nd mild and drove my happy ass back home with the top down *THANK YOU NITELIFE FOR PUTTING ON A GREAT SHOW *


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

ON BEHALF OF.NITE LIFE CAR CLUB OF SANTA BARBARA WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT US. HOPE EVERYONE GOT HOME SAFE SEE U NEXT YEAR!


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone! We definitely couldnt do it without your support, we appreciate it more than you know! Sorry the picture thing was sort of a clusterfuck but if you didn't get your pic and still want it I'd be happy to email or mail them to you. We hope everyone enjoyed themselves and made it home safe. Can't wait to see you all next year!!!!!


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*A Great Time*

ONE OF THE MOST RELAXING SHOWS EVER, I HAD A GOOD OLD TIME WITH MY SON AND TWO GRANDSONS. A FIVE HOUR TRIP FROM SAN JOSE AND A 1ST PLACE MILD IN EL CAMINO'S AND A FIVE HOUR RIDE HOME ALL WORTH IT...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

good show;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

good show;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

FIRME SHOW


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

pics coming sooooon!


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

GOOD TIMES CC N BC HAD A GREAT TIME!!! ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS EVER!!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

great show guys!


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

A BIG THX TO DANNY AND ALL THE GUYS OF NITE LIFE CC...THX FOR GIVING US THE SPOT WE WANTED FOR OUR CARS..:thumbsup:..ALSO VERY GOOD HOP THIS YEAR..THX AGAIN FROM USO CC


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:guns:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

what guy's had a good time partying with you guys on saturday night i never new that bar was back there.good times dawg nite life family always showing love .thanks to the hole nite life family :thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## candygrnblzr (Sep 13, 2009)

TTT bad ass show Nitelife thanks fellas


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

AZTEC IMAGE had a good time great show see u guys next year.NITE LIFE ttt


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Barba said:


> If you ain't here,you're missing out!
> Nice town,nice weather , great show and what's more important ....... Let's get back to the good old days when raza used to take care of us with open arms. Let me let you in on a little secreet( if you don't already know) Nitelife.....reminds me of those good old days!
> There few and far between (as we already know)
> Quality show + quality people = a time of your life!!!!! Come and experience it with you and your family, you won't regret it! As a matter a fact you will probably get Hooked
> ...


Thanks for the kind words it was nice seeing you this weekend and I'm glad you made it Friday night! Did your daughter come yesterday?


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

sergio 86 mc said:


> AZTEC IMAGE had a good time great show see u guys next year.NITE LIFE ttt


Thanx for da support fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

All I have to say is that Nite Life cc layed it down once again!
Plebez cc had a goodass time... Thanks again homies!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

*ONELIFE HAD A GOOD TIME GOOD SHOW C YA NEXT YEAR*


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

The Rollerz Only Family had a great time....Good show....nice and relaxing time.....:wave:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

chewie said:


> The Rollerz Only Family had a great time....Good show....nice and relaxing time.....:wave:


Were glad u guys had good time thanx for supporting


----------



## Chiques-OG (Aug 17, 2006)

Congrats to Nite Life S.B. on thier very succesful 20th Annual show, This show has become the one to be at every year with quality rides and Gente it is truly a great time. Thanks to the whole Nite Life S.B. crew for the Hospitaliy you showed our club.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chiques-OG (Aug 17, 2006)

EZUP62 said:


> GREAT SHOW, GREAT WEATHER... AND THE BEER GARDEN WAS GOOD TOO I WAS :inout:OF THERE ALL DAY.... *DROVE* MY DEUCE *133 *miles on *13"s* with the topdown, today to this show... had a fun and got 2nd mild and drove my happy ass back home with the top down *THANK YOU NITELIFE FOR PUTTING ON A GREAT SHOW *


It was good meeting you and having beers together me and the Cruisers enjoyed your company. Congrats on your award! Not only do you have a Baddass ride you are also a cool person and an asset to the Goodtimes Family.:h5:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice Show Gangs to Grace will be back next year!


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

*On behalf of IMPERIALS Car Club. We would like to thank NITE LIFE Car Club:thumbsup: for having a Great Show. We had a great time all weekend long. Not just the nice car's but also really nice people at the show.Music was great. The beer garden was really nice. Good looking girls serving the beer.The hop was great(Big AL said it) This was one great show.Are registrations are in the mail for 2013. A big thanks to Danny and NITE LIFE members and there Familys. See you next year.:wave:*


----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

lowridergirl_805 said:


> Thanks for the kind words it was nice seeing you this weekend and I'm glad you made it Friday night! Did your daughter come yesterday?


yes she made it at the end....Thanks for everything!!! we really apreciate it!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS said:


> *On behalf of IMPERIALS Car Club. We would like to thank NITE LIFE Car Club:thumbsup: for having a Great Show. We had a great time all weekend long. Not just the nice car's but also really nice people at the show.Music was great. The beer garden was really nice. Good looking girls serving the beer.The hop was great(Big AL said it) This was one great show.Are registrations are in the mail for 2013. A big thanks to Danny and NITE LIFE members and there Familys. See you next year.:wave:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

No pics from the show??


----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)

Afterlife said:


> No pics from the show??


 I'll upload them ASAP! :thumbsup:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Black '83 (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Corn Doggie said:


> View attachment 491750
> View attachment 491751
> View attachment 491752
> View attachment 491753


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

I WANT TO GIVE A BIG GRACIAS! TO DANNY AND JUAN AND THE REST OF THE MEMBERS FROM NITE LIFE CAR CLUB FOR MAKING US FEEL AT HOME......FROM THE ''STYLISTICS INC FAMILY''


----------



## Progressives Rider (Mar 12, 2010)

Progressives C.C. would like to say thanks for throwing a bad ass show. Keep up the good work. We had a great time.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*"Wensday" :dunno: And still no pics, Bad ass show, so where's the pics!!!!!......Man i remember a couple years ago their would have been pages of pics and put up that night. Damn what's happening to Layitlow?????
*


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Pics will be up today lots of them had to do a Lil bit of editing


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)

:thumbsup:


~Mr.Inc~ said:


> I WANT TO GIVE A BIG GRACIAS! TO DANNY AND JUAN AND THE REST OF THE MEMBERS FROM NITE LIFE CAR CLUB FOR MAKING US FEEL AT HOME......FROM THE ''STYLISTICS INC FAMILY''


----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL SAID IT;;HOW U LIKE MY PHOTOS


----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> BIG AL SAID IT;;HOW U LIKE MY PHOTOS


Bad ass BIG AL lol


----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)

Got some up!


El Socio 8005 said:


> Pics will be up today lots of them had to do a Lil bit of editing


----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Nice pics Corn Doggie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)

andyodukes66 said:


> *Nice pics Corn Doggie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


Thank you!!


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

SHOUTS OUT TO THE WHOLE NITE LIFE CC FOR THE HOSPITALITY :thumbsup: GREATE SHOW BAD ASS HOP, GOOD MUSIC AND BEAUTIFUL WOMEN CANT WAIT FOR YOUR GUYS BBQ:yes:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:


BOSS HOGIN said:


> SHOUTS OUT TO THE WHOLE NITE LIFE CC FOR THE HOSPITALITY :thumbsup: GREATE SHOW BAD ASS HOP, GOOD MUSIC AND BEAUTIFUL WOMEN CANT WAIT FOR YOUR GUYS BBQ:yes:


----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice Pics...:nicoderm:


----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> BIG AL SAID IT;;HOW U LIKE MY PHOTOS


GOOD JOB ON THE PICS BIG AL I JUST DONT KNOW ABOUT THE CLOSE UP OF JUAN ON STAGE:facepalm:


----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

NEWCROWD CENTRAL COAST REPPING IN SB:biggrin:​


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ESEROB said:


> View attachment 493479


keep them comeing bro;;great pic


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:drama: nice pics....


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> keep them comeing bro;;great pic


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

send me 
that viedo bro thanks


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

the big boss doing the thang


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

DIPN714 said:


>


That's the Homie Cartoon from The Big Bad One Life CC Southern Califas chapter!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

sup juan had a good time throwing them back with you!:thumbsup:


----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)

Shortdog93 said:


>


:biggrin:


----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Nice Pics...:nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## SSCHEVYMAN (Nov 26, 2009)

*ADD TO CAR CLUBS LIST*

EVILWAYS


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

View attachment 493350
Does anybody know whos hopper this was wanted to ask what the color was called ??????


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

That's speedys wagon from high class cc


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

El Socio 8005 said:


> That's speedys wagon from high class cc


:thumbsup:


----------

